# killing moles



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

My yard is being torn up by moles. I treated for grubs last summer and I'm going to again in a day or two. I don't seem to have much luck trapping them. In the past I have used the poison worms but they are expensive and I'm not sure how much good they did. I also tried the sonic spikes but they were pushing up hills 20 feet away. Do the poison peanuts work? They are a lot less expensive. About 4 years ago I tried dumping gas down the holes below the mole hills and lightning it. I don't know if it did any good but it was fun trying. Thought some of you landscaping guys might know some tricks and would share. Thanks


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you tried bubble gum yet? http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-eliminate-moles-with-bubble-gum#b

Only thing they fail to mention here is not to touch the gum with your fingers. Moles will pick up on the human scent and not eat the gum.

I've had luck setting traps that crush the mole. You can get the kind that spear it too, either one should do the job.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

More gas sounds like a good idea.


----------



## RobertHughes (Oct 10, 2014)

*Moles*

I tried all sorts of humane ways to get rid of moles but nothing worked - not for long anyhow. So the only thing that did work over the long term was trapping the critters. I used scissor-jaw, which is pretty horrible but it's a quick death (or so it seems) and it is effective.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

After many different attempts I hit on a successful way to eliminate moles. I could not trap them or kill them off, I gave up on that. The moles are there because there is a food source for them, in my case that food source was grubs. I poisoned the grubs, killing them off, then the moles left for lack of food. 

Be careful, if you repeatedly poison the grubs with a single poison the ones that survive that poison will have a resistance to it as will their offspring. The grubs will come back (evolution works). If you cannot kill off enough in a single application, use a different insecticide the next time. 

Good luck.


----------



## deciduous (Jan 21, 2015)

Juicy fruit gum kills moles, no joke. Stick it in the holes.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't think gum works. Neither does grub control. Moles mostly eat earthworms. You can kill earthworms with certain insecticides. Carbaryl for sure, and I think also imidacloprid. I wouldn't recommend going this route, but if you were to attack the food source you would go after the worms. How well those pesticides will work at reducing an earthworm population I have no earthly idea. They would kill some for sure. I would think that if someone got rid of the moles by killing grubs that it was probably actually killing worms that did it. 

Traps are probably the best bet. Just be persistent. 

I have no experience in mole control, just my thoughts on it. You could probably teach a dog to get 'em.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

This is the only way I have seen that works fairly well. And it's exciting too (but you have to play the music):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Hx5ka1FiA


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

lime works by blinding them:thumbup:


----------

